# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Κοκατιλ και παιχνίδι

## mixalisthanos21

Παιδιά γειά σας θα ήθελα να σας πω πως ο Μάριος το κοκατιλ μου δεν κάνει κούνια αλλά ούτε παιζει με το παιχνίδι του τι πρέπει να κάνω για να του τραβήξω την προσοχή??  Με αυτά? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχε ανέβει άλλες δύο φορές στην κούνια αλλά έπεσε και τις δύο 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα. Το ότι πέφτει από την κούνια να μη σε ανησυχεί. Είναι "μέρος" του παιχνιδιού. Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι το παιχνίδι είναι για μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους παπαγάλους. Φρόντισε να πάρεις πιο μικρά παιχνίδια. Μπορεί να το φοβάται και γι αυτό να μην παίζει με αυτά. Δείχνει να τα έχει συνηθίσει;
Επίσης, οι πατήθρες μου φαίνονται λίγο μεγάλες για κοκατίλ... δείξε μας μια φωτό όλο το κλουβί...

----------


## xrisam

Τα παιχνιδάκια τώρα τα εβαλες στο κλουβί?

Το κλουβι τι διαστάσεις έχει?

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Θα φροντίσω να του παρω πιο μικρά παιχνίδια νομίζω δε τα έχει συνηθίσει! Θα σας στείλω φώτο νομίζω και εγώ ότι είναι μεγάλες η πατηθρες μάλλον αύριο θα του παρω αυτήν την πατηθρα που είναι σκοινί.... Τα παιχνίδια τα έχω βάλει καμία βδομάδα μέσα στο κλουβί θα σου πω σε λίγο για τις διαστάσεις! 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Να προσεχεις τις σχοινενιες πατηθρες, αν δεις οτι τις μαδαει να τις βγαλεις γιατι μπορει να δημιουργησει προβληματα με την υγεια του. Τα παιχνιδια ειναι ισως λιγο μεγαλα αλλα πολλες φορες θελουν λιγο χρονο να τα συνηθισουν και να ασχοληθουν μαζι τους. Μπορεις να του τα κρεμας εξω απο το κλουβι στην αρχη για να τα συνηθιζει και να μην τα φοβαται.

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Αααα σε 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

